# Horus Heresy: Collected Visions



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can anyone confirm for me that the Horus Heresy: Collected Visions contains all 4 Visions book from the series. I was always interested in buying each individual Vision Novel, but if Collected Visions contains all 4, it would save me a lot of money and searching. Thanks

Alias


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep it does. Its quite a book, I don't own it personally but my god I want to.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Its good. I picked it up the other day. There's too many space marines in it for my tastes, but I can forgive that, as the heresy was all about the traitor legions.

Some of the artwork is very nice, some is a little disappointing, but the overview of the heresy, as well as the mechanicus is quality.

The best part for me though was the documentation on the fall of the thousand sons and the raising of Prospero. - The horus heresy books havent got this far yet, but i can't wait...


----------



## recceboy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Big Book*

I have both all 4 books with the collected book , both are great.


----------



## Infey (Feb 28, 2008)

Expensive?, that 4 in 1 version that is?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I got the four editions seperately when they first came out and I wouldn't part with them (even though they are apparently worth a bit on ebay.

As for Prospero I hope the rumour that they'll do a Space Wolf and a Thousand Son book covering the same period is true. It'd be excellent to read the same battle from the perspective of each side.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It is true, the two sides will be written by different authors and depending on what order you read the book it will depend on whos side you think is right.


----------

